# Stupid Newb questions



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2008)

alright, i was pming greg some questions and in between his laughter, he did manage to answer a few.  

It seems to start out, platform pedals and sneakers are acceptable.  Consensus on this?

My bike.  I'm 5 10" and i bought a 20" frame.  Apparently this may be way too big for me, any opinions?

Is a hardtail going to be a liability for me starting out?  I gotta believe no cause i wont be doing much of anything.

Seats.  I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks.  My a$$ hurts immediately.  I've heard that Gel seats can pinch.  Any truth to that or recomendations on seats?

Spare stuff.  like tubes and stuff.  anything i should just go out and get some extras of right off the bat.

thats all the stupidity i can think of now but i'd bet i can come up with more.....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

It seems to start out, platform pedals and sneakers are acceptable. Consensus on this?*Depends on the pedal, my stock platforms on the HT are marginal for where I am riding*

My bike. I'm 5 10" and i bought a 20" frame. Apparently this may be way too big for me, any opinions?*I/m 5-8 and my Ht was a 17 and fit about right. Manufactures differ but sound awfully big for trail riding. Usually want to go on the smaller side*

Is a hardtail going to be a liability for me starting out? I gotta believe no cause i wont be doing much of anything.*Tim will probably chime in on this one, but it is better to learn on the HT, lean more bike control*

Seats. I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks. My a$$ hurts immediately. I've heard that Gel seats can pinch. Any truth to that or recomendations on seats?*Rider preference mostly. I just ordered a WTB Pure seat since I not that impressed with the factory on my Cannondale, but I do really like the one on the loaner I got, but not sure what brand it is*

Spare stuff. like tubes and stuff. anything i should just go out and get some extras of right off the bat.*Make sure you get the tubes with the right valves for you wheels. Basically a multi tool, tire bars, adj wrench and pliers*


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

Platforms and sneakers will be fine, you may have trouble keeping your feet on the pedals on bumpier terrain though.

A 20" frame does sound way big for you.  How does it feel to you?  Do you feel stretched out on it?

A good hard tail is a prefect way to start out in the sport, you'll build some skills that you may miss starting out on a full suspension.

In my experience any seat is going to hurt your ass at first.  If it were me I'd give it some time to see if I got used to it.  I'd also highly recommend getting some padded cycling shorts.

You'd be well off to get a spare tube, pump, and tire levers to start out with.  There's several other things that would be useful, but I wouldn't go crazy unless you really get into it.


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> It seems to start out, platform pedals and sneakers are acceptable.  Consensus on this?


As a person who has recently switched to clipless, I think that you should use the platforms for a bit.  Get a good feel for riding before switching over to clipless.  Then again, maybe it's just a girl thing.



2knees said:


> Is a hardtail going to be a liability for me starting out?  I gotta believe no cause i wont be doing much of anything.


I ride a hardtail.  Brian did for the first year or so, too.  I think it should work fine for you for now.



2knees said:


> Seats.  I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks.  My a$$ hurts immediately.  I've heard that Gel seats can pinch.  Any truth to that or recomendations on seats?


Stay away from gel seats!!!!  Otherwise, hard to say what will work for you.  Go to a LBS and see what you can find.  Or find a manufacturer with a good return policy if the saddle doesn't work out for you.  It's really a matter of personal preference.  Padded shorts (or liners) are a must though.  I never realized how important they were until I recently switched.  

And Brian's right.... some of it is just breaking in your butt for the trail.  :lol:

Glad to see you excited about it!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> My a$$ hurts immediately.



Stop drinking Greg's "Magic RAW Juice."  You'll realize that you'll stop waking up in a fetal position a few yards of the trail too!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

It seems to start out, platform pedals and sneakers are acceptable. Consensus on this? *Perfectly fine.*

My bike. I'm 5 10" and i bought a 20" frame. Apparently this may be way too big for me, any opinions? *Over extending could lead to back problems. If yours gives out, your bike might be too big for you.*

Is a hardtail going to be a liability for me starting out? I gotta believe no cause i wont be doing much of anything. *No.*

Seats. I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks. My a$$ hurts immediately. I've heard that Gel seats can pinch. Any truth to that or recomendations on seats? *Get padded shorts. MTB seats suck- there's really no getting around it.*

Spare stuff. like tubes and stuff. anything i should just go out and get some extras of right off the bat. *Tubes and a quick link for sure. A small pump in case of a flat would also be helpful.*


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

I' won't bore you with answers to all your questions, but I'll give a bit of an expanded synopsis  on a few of your questions

*Saddle -* Personal fit is important.  A saddle that is comfy for you may not be for greg, jeff or brian.  Find a shop that will let you return if you don't like the saddle.  Read this thread for more information

*Hart Tail vs Full Suspension *-  I rode a Trek HT for 5 years before investing in a FS.  I absolutely love my FS for down hills and jumping logs, rocks and extremely rough terrain, however, I would not be handling the FS as well had I not been experienced with the HT.  Further, this season my husband rode with me a bit.  He preferred the FS, so I set it up for him, and never switched it back to my saddle, pedal, and compression settings.  I've stayed on my HT and am loving it.  In fact, I built a Single Speed with the help of Volklgirl, and haven't touched either of my other bikes since.

Does this help?

*This weekend we are doing some down hill with technical stuff so I'll be back on the Liquid FS.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> alright, i was pming greg some questions and in between his laughter, he did manage to answer a few.



I'm disappointed. Not the entirely stupid questions I thought they would be... 



2knees said:


> It seems to start out, platform pedals and sneakers are acceptable.  Consensus on this?



Like I said in my PM, they're fine for starting out. In fact, don't spend a ton of money on anything until you know you'll be doing this a lot. Eventually, you will learn what you want/need naturally and then you can get higher end components/parts as you determine what you need. No sense in spending too much $$$ right away.

Perhaps the next step would be actual MTB shoes, probably cleat compatible so if you do go clipless, you're ready. On the other hand if you decide to stick with platforms, you'll want an entirely different type of shoe, so again, ride with the kicks and the stock platforms for a while to see which way you want to go.



2knees said:


> My bike.  I'm 5 10" and i bought a 20" frame.  Apparently this may be way too big for me, any opinions?



Too big, I'd imagine. My HT is 19" and my FS is 18.5". I'm 6'1". I went smaller when I had to decide between an 18.5" and a 19.5" mostly due to the fact that the terrain I ride - narrow twisty and sometimes more technical trails where a smaller bike is easier to throw around. A larger bike would be better for fire roads, rail trails, maybe faster smooth ST. Again, gotta see what your riding preference ultimately is. With that said, there are some things you can do to shorten up the reach on the bike - shorter stem, bring the saddle forward on the post, etc.



2knees said:


> Is a hardtail going to be a liability for me starting out?  I gotta believe no cause i wont be doing much of anything.



As the others said, riding a HT first is good for building skill. Plus, if you can control an HT on technical terrain, if/when you get get an FS, it will make it all that much sweeter. Also, starting out, you don't want to spend a lot until you know how much you're going to be doing it and, again, what your riding preference turns out to be - XC, free riding, downhill. There are different FS bikes for different styles.



2knees said:


> Seats.  I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks.  My a$$ hurts immediately.  I've heard that Gel seats can pinch.  Any truth to that or recomendations on seats?



Like the others said - get padded biking shorts and just suck it up until you get used to it. Tainted love is something you just have to suffer through. I never have taint pain anymore. I've found seats with the notch in the rear eliminate some of the taint friction.



2knees said:


> Spare stuff.  like tubes and stuff.  anything i should just go out and get some extras of right off the bat.



Like others side the right size and valve type of tubes. Two is better, but one will suffice if you also have a patch kit. I've yet to flat out on trail, but I suspect it's inevitable. You'll obviously need tire levers and a pump too, or the tubes will be useless unless someone you're riding with has them. A multi-tool is a good idea too. You can expand the tool kit beyond that as you start to ride more.



2knees said:


> thats all the stupidity i can think of now but i'd bet i can come up with more.....



Fire away. Again, all typical newb questions.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> Spare stuff.  like lubes and stuff.  anything i should just go out and get some extras of right off the bat.



if you are using a bat you def want some lube.  :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

HT is fine for more than just "starting out" IMO. Unless I start hitting 6' drops routinely I'm not getting rid of my HT.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 22, 2008)

how RADICAL can one get with a HT?  how much of a drop can it withstand?  are there any type of obstacle that is not to be attempted with a HT and requires a FS?

the wife and i were looking at kid trailers last night.  i might let her ride the giant and look into a HT for me in the near future.  gotta try every angle on this purchase.  ;-)


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2008)

Its all fine... maybe the frame is a bit big. platforms are fine, HTs are fine (just use your legs on landings like you did on your 3' vid) especially if you get into dirt jumps and it seems like you might, get stuff for fixing flats... don't know what platforms you have, but as I mentioned in my platform love thread, good platforms vs some stock crap deals make a huge difference.

Get on your bikes and ride.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

Grassi, Keep in mind that a HT is likely(though not always) lighter weight than a FS.  This makes it a bit more fun to throw around, and also makes a FS a bit more of a PITA if you're hiking or pushing it much.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> Seats.  I've ridden my bike a total of about 1 hour and the seat sucks.  My a$$ hurts immediately.  I've heard that Gel seats can pinch.  Any truth to that or recomendations on seats?




My rule of thumb for bike seats, this is one case where you want as little as possible between your legs. :lol:

I do not mountain bike, I have a road bike and a hybrid that I do take off road and on to some easier mountain trails. In both case I use a narrow riding saddle. Anything more than that could lead to chafing.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> how RADICAL can one get with a HT?  how much of a drop can it withstand?  are there any type of obstacle that is not to be attempted with a HT and requires a FS?



You can drop big stuff with an HT, you just have to be a lot more conscious to really absorb the impact with your legs. example:


If the landing is not flat then the easier it will be with an HT. But even with flat... I have taken a 4' drop to flat landing and my friend on an HT followed without any wipeout.

Plus, all the RADICAL dirt jumper dudes use HTs. 

But... IMO, I think most CT mtb terrain is better attacked with a FS - fast pace rolling hills with bumpy rooty and rocky trails. You'll be a better rider if you can ride those and absorb all the obstacles with your legs, but if you're lazy like me then you'll appreciate the FS.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> *Tubes and a quick link for sure. A small pump in case of a flat would also be helpful.*



Helpful? What good are the tubes if you can't inflate them? :lol: 



MRGisevil said:


> HT is fine for more than just "starting out" IMO. Unless I start hitting 6' drops routinely I'm not getting rid of my HT.



Yes. I should clarify. HTs are fine and not just a beginner ride. FS's just make it more comfortable. I also don't believe taking big drops has to be the main reason for an FS. I can fly down rocky trails on my FS that I used to be more conservative on the HT.



Grassi21 said:


> how RADICAL can one get with a HT?  how much of a drop can it withstand?  are there any type of obstacle that is not to be attempted with a HT and requires a FS?



Anything that I've ridden or plan to ride in the likely the next few years can be easily done on an HT. I'm strictly cross country with some mellow stunts thrown in. I guess if you start going  up to 4 foot+ drops, an FS is a good idea. A quality HT can withstand a lot of abuse though. I would much rather ride a high end HT over a low end FS, but again a good FS just makes it all much more comfortable and fun.



Grassi21 said:


> the wife and i were looking at kid trailers last night.  i might let her ride the giant and look into a HT for me in the near future.  gotta try every angle on this purchase.  ;-)



Work it, brotha! 



cbcbd said:


> Get on your bikes and ride.



That is the best advice so far in this thread.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

> Yes. I should clarify. HTs are fine and not just a beginner ride. FS's just make it more comfortable. I also don't believe taking big drops has to be the main reason for an FS. I can fly down rocky trails on my FS that I used to be more conservative on the HT.



I'll defend HT until the end, lol.

But yeah, dude- it's really just what you're comfortable with. I take my HT up and down all that same rocky nasty shiznit Timmy does and I'm fine with it. It comes down to balance and the ability to absorb more with the old leggy-poos because - I will admit- the back of my bike does tend to get tossed around a lot and therefore control is key. 

If you want a bike that's going to absorb the ride for you than, yes- FS does do more than just "work big drops". If you're comfortable without it you can easily rock an HT through the technical stuff as good as anyone on a full suspension. I don't expect Tim to come in here and bust up my theory and tell everyone I'm talking out of my ass aside from just giving me a hard time... seeing as he's the one whose always telling me how balanced and controlled I am. Then again, that could just be obligatory "wife fluff" and I might very well- indeed- be talking out of my ass. (Tim, I thought you were better than that).


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, you are talking out your ass, and it's most certainly "wife fluff". Feel free to prove me wrong on *[post="302954"]Sunday morning[/post]*. :razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 22, 2008)

I would if I wasn't working. I think I might get a day off in September. Perhaps I will join you then.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I would if I wasn't working. I think I might get a day off in September. Perhaps I will join you then.



:roll: Yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

To Randi's credit she does rock the HT. As we ride more and more technical stuff I have offered to buy / build her a FS. She wants nothing to do with one. When we ride I ussually lead and tend to take smoother lines in the gnar so she can follow. But when ever I look back she is hitting the hard nasty line......I am beginning to think she is trying to make a point.

As to Pat's questions. A HT is a fine way to start out, and the prefered. You learn bike handling skills on HT that you don't have to on a FS. So starting out on a HT will make you a better rider. Seats take time to get used to, but go out and get yourself a pair of padded bike shorts. To save cash get a cheap pair of spandex ones and wear some baggy shorts over them. Platform pedals are fine, just not the POS ones that come stock on bikes. If you like platforms spend $30 on a good pair. I can send you a few links is you want.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 22, 2008)

hard tail's the way to go - for most of us it has nothing to do with the size drops , the fs just makes it easier and more comfy. I've been riding recreationally quite a few years (20 or so) and just got a fs last year to ease some of the joint pain as i get older....let the bike take the bumps! make sure your seat is level, get some shammy shorts and just ride! when you get to a point the bike is holding you back from doing something or a component breaks, then upgrade....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Stop drinking Greg's "Magic RAW Juice."  You'll realize that you'll stop waking up in a fetal position a few yards of the trail too!



So that's what all the posts about RAW refer to.  I knew it was something.  Greg told me it meant Ride After Work, when in reality it's something entirely different.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Three pages in and I think we scared 2knees away.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

Get good bike shorts!

Gotta protect da boyz!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Three pages in and I think we scared 2knees away.



not at all, these are great responses.  much appreciated too.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2008)

One more thing......20" bike is too big for you. But seeing how you jump the thing you should be ok..


----------



## powbmps (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep an eye out for Oakley shorts on SAC or chainlove.  The Zoic ones are alright too.

Get one of these and you'll be good to go:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> My bike.  I'm 5 10" and i bought a 20" frame.  Apparently this may be way too big for me, any opinions?



What hasn't been mentioned yet, is when you stand over the top tube do you have a couple inches of space for your boys? You don't want to have to jump off and land on that top tube first. :-o


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Keep an eye out for Oakley shorts on SAC or chainlove.  The Zoic ones are alright too.
> 
> Get one of these and you'll be good to go:




fcuk yeah!



Wa-loaf, no i have to actually lean the bike over to put a foot down flat.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> fcuk yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Wa-loaf, no i have to actually lean the bike over to put a foot down flat.



Can you take it back? Or get some pipe insulation to put over the top tube . . . :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Or get some pipe insulation to put over the top tube . . . :lol:




doesnt matter, my wife keeps my balls in a pickle jar anyway.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> doesnt matter, my wife keeps my balls in a pickle jar anyway.  :lol:


Well, at least you won't have to worry about slamming them into the bar then.  

Heck, I've slammed into the bar on my bike and that hurt (I have a men's bike)... I can only imagine what it must feel like for you guys!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> fcuk yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Wa-loaf, no i have to actually lean the bike over to put a foot down flat.


I can see a big DOH!  in your future.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> Wa-loaf, no i have to actually lean the bike over to put a foot down flat.



It does sound big for you. Did you test ride smaller bikes? or did this one feel the most comfortable to you?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2008)

So when's he going for a ride with you guys? Someone's gotta take some video. It's sure to be a winner on America's Funniest Videos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> doesnt matter, my wife keeps my balls in a pickle jar anyway.  :lol:



ahahahaha


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> So when's he going for a ride with you guys? Someone's gotta take some video. It's sure to be a winner on America's Funniest Videos.


You get the video, I'll get the popcorn!


----------

